# i got me a new LED lightbar



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

well i bit the big one today and bought a new lightbar. and shes a beaut. its a brand new 47 inch 22 actual GEN 4 led modules. this thing is crazy bright we compared them to tier 3's and there was no comparison these had to be 10x brighter. the bar its self is a tomar engineered light bar with show-me leds in it. it hasnt even come out yet the only reason why i got it was my buddy is a distributor and he got the first ones. theyre listing for $2,499 but i can get them much cheaper it comes with the switch box, gutter mounting hardware take towns alleys in LED of course. if anyone is interested in getting one or even just the leds i can get them heres some before pics of the lightbar before i put it on the truck tommorow when she gets put on and ill grab some video of it in action


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice!! How much did you get it for?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i got it for $1750 out the door but its only because im a good friend normal price $1950 which is still a good deal since they list for $2500 and they out perform any LED lightbar around....ive done my research lol


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

video's please, when you get it mounted


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

its going on today if my mechanic dont flake on me.....i would mount it but i have no tools all it is black and red it couldent get any easier to wire


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow not bad but I am working on a 48.5 whelen liberty fully loaded for 1395.00


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

not bad we did the comparison to the liberty since thats the one i dreamed about getting and this is about 10x brighter. still hurts ur eyes at 200 feet away in the day time and a lot easier and cheaper to work on if anything was to go wrong...like if the controller in the liberty was to go out the bar would just about be toast completely cuz of the cost to fix it...my bar if the controller were to go out ur looking at 37.95 for a brand new one lol. my mechanic just put it on the truck and said it was the best bar hes ever seen. he was so impressed he called his buddy who is a whelen dealer to come down and look at it and now hes impressed he wants to buy a couple of bars to put on his shelf.

i just talked to my buddy who sold me the bar and hes willing to come down on price because so many people are interested. $1,549.99 fully loaded with switch box, hardware whole 9 yards. remember this bar is fully loaded with arrow stick over 15 flash paterns (probally way more havent tried it out yet) 22 of the brightest leds on the planet. there is nothing like this bar on the market i can guarantee. 

he also has mini versions of this same bar, also strips or just single modules.

ok enough of my spiel im going out side to video this thing in action and ill let u guys be the judge


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

heres the video filmed at 4:00 pm today 



 dont mind the wiring its only temporary im gonna clean it up this week so u cant see it just


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

almost forgot distance shot


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Can't wait for a night clip!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

its coming tonite still daylight lol


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

looks very good in the day


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

maybe I missed this in you original post but who makes these


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

night vid is up tell me what u think


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i was told they are made by guy who is huge in the light industry that went out on his own the frames are aluminum from pittsburg steel the electronics are tomar engineered and the 4th generation LED's are made special from sho-me. this isnt a flimsy chinese knock-off this is the real deal. this thing brighter then any other bar out there and its beefy


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

That thing is bright man!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

looks very bright, its a keeper. Add that to your signature


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

good idea i needed to update anyway


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost looks like an Speedtech Lighting light bar, but that is super bright! Looks good on your truck!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

thanx man the frames are pretty common its the bulbs that make the difference


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah definitely. I haven't seen a speedtech in person but that is definitely a nice bar you got there.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

plowguy43;1053891 said:


> Yeah definitely. I haven't seen a speedtech in person but that is definitely a nice bar you got there.


hey i just checked out the speedtech lights and they are almost identical except mine is sold with a different switchbox and it comes standard not extra like the speedtech and i got gen 4 leds instead of gen 3s


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Speed Tech lights are ass.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice bar! How many different patterns does it have?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of ass- like an old man or like Pam Anderson in her Baywatch days?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i wanna say 15 which is more then enough for what i need


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

plowguy43;1053964 said:


> What kind of ass- like an old man or like Pam Anderson in her Baywatch days?


Old man i guess - I wouldn't touch SpeedTech Lights with a 10 ft pole.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to know! I almost bought one!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

plowguy43;1054415 said:


> Good to know! I almost bought one!


Thank God you didn't. Stick with Whelen, Federal, Sound Off ussmileyflag. Some people will say they have had good luck with them but they are few and far between. Signle leds will burn out, they will lose the flash pattern and they offer terrible mounting options for their weight.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

well just got back from moose head lake in maine and did plenty of moose watching and i gotta admit those led take down and alleys work great for that i love this new light bar. i got so many complimants on it while i was up there...probally because most of them mainers ever seen LED's before lol j/k great vacation over all aside from me having to install a new wheel bearing and brake caliper on the truck up there but with a labor rate of only 55 an hour i cant complain to much


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

fisher guy;1055622 said:


> well just got back from moose head lake in maine and did plenty of moose watching and i gotta admit those led take down and alleys work great for that i love this new light bar. i got so many complimants on it while i was up there...probally because most of them mainers ever seen LED's before lol j/k great vacation over all aside from me having to install a new wheel bearing and brake caliper on the truck up there but with a labor rate of only 55 an hour i cant complain to much


What you doin' in my state boy? haha glad to hear you liked maine. You plowing for yourself this yr? You took all the other equipment out of your sig.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope you didn't blind any of the moose with that new light


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1055654 said:


> What you doin' in my state boy? haha glad to hear you liked maine. You plowing for yourself this yr? You took all the other equipment out of your sig.


kinda sort of im no longer working for H&M...we couldent come up with a fair financial deal..still on good terms though...right now im working for mystic landscape driving the black beast which is fun and come winter i may either work for tim from mystic or collin aka merrimack mill aka terra lawns. im pretty much free lance for the winter i love it...both great guys to work for both great bosses both have great equipment. either way i cant go wrong.

as for the me being in maine.... with any luck i hope to be a full time resident someday i love it up there


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

fisher guy;1055920 said:


> kinda sort of im no longer working for H&M...we couldent come up with a fair financial deal..still on good terms though...right now im working for mystic landscape driving the black beast which is fun and come winter i may either work for tim from mystic or collin aka merrimack mill aka terra lawns. im pretty much free lance for the winter i love it...both great guys to work for both great bosses both have great equipment. either way i cant go wrong.
> 
> as for the me being in maine.... with any luck i hope to be a full time resident someday i love it up there


Nice they both do seem like great guys with great equipment!

Only part I don't like about Maine is every f***ing truck has a plow on it. So in order to do much plowing you gotta go big. I guess it's like the sayin' GO BIG OR GO HOME!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1055927 said:


> Nice they both do seem like great guys with great equipment!
> 
> Only part I don't like about Maine is every f***ing truck has a plow on it. So in order to do much plowing you gotta go big. I guess it's like the sayin' GO BIG OR GO HOME!


aint that the truth. belive it or not i seen a freaking old s-10 with a 7.6ft fisher on it...dedicated plow rig looks like it only moves in the winter


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

fisher guy;1056224 said:


> aint that the truth. belive it or not i seen a freaking old s-10 with a 7.6ft fisher on it...dedicated plow rig looks like it only moves in the winter


Doesnt suprise me one bit..


----------

